# My 2012 Indiana Archery Buck



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Excellent Hoosier bucks! What county(s) did you take them in? Indiana keeps getting better!


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

Switzerland Co. near Belterra Casino.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

great looking bucks!


----------



## PRIMETIME9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Think I jus saw it blink!!!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Switzerland county is supposed to be one our best. Wish it was closer to me. Great taxidermy, very creative!


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

love seeing great Indiana bucks on here! great bucks and mounts


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats, great looking mount!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking mount


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome display


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Very nice looking mounts and I like the creative display. I have taken a few bucks in Delaware County and at Jefferson Proving grounds back in the 80's.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

SUPER SUPER NICE -- DEER AND MOUNTS!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

There are no big deer in Indiana. Just keep driving until you get to Iowa or Kansas, lol. 

Indiana is definately a sleep state for big bucks. I have hunted it my entire life and have really seen things change in that time. I just wish we did not have a 16 day gun season in the rut, followed by a long muzzleloader season. There are almost 30 days of hunting with a gun for a buck in Indiana. Now the IDNR has waged a war on does. We now have a late season doe firearm season right after Christmas. I hate this idea because that is when does are herded up and I have heard stories of guys shooting mulitple does during this time. The really bad part is that during this time of year the button bucks have gotten a chance to put on some weight and look more like a decent sized doe. Alot of us know the difference but the gun toting yahoos (we all know of several and no Im not bashing gun hunting. I gun hunt too, rarely) do not know and really dont care. 

Now there is even a proposal to have a traditional doe muzzleloader season in January. They are also thinking about moving the season back to September 15 for archery but now allow crossbows until October 1. Heck I have to pass on does now sometimes in October because the fawns are still actively nursing on their mothers. BIG MISTAKES taking place in Indiana. All of these changes are taking place after a 2008 and 2012 EHD epidemic. All across the state hunters are seeing less deer now than they were 5-7 years ago.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

What no deer in Ohio? Buckeyes... J/K they look great man I live in Dearborn Co. and as great as it is all of us in the know tip our hat to Switzerland Co.


----------

